# Saltwater 6 wt



## sjrobin

I am going to add a 6 wt to the skiff for light wind, big speckled trout, sheepshead, and spooky reds, which means lots of quick second shots. I am pretty much a Loomis fan but would consider others. 
Any one use a GLX classic two piece 6 wt? 
What are your favorite 6 wt rods?


----------



## Backwater

sjrobin said:


> I am going to add a 6 wt to the skiff for light wind, big speckled trout, sheepshead, and spooky reds, which means lots of quick second shots. I am pretty much a Loomis fan but would consider others.
> Any one use a GLX classic two piece 6 wt?
> What are your favorite 6 wt rods?


I love the classic GLX's and a 6wt in that rod is a real sweetheart. Back in the day, it was considered to be one of the fastest rods out there, but fragile. The problem is, it's a completely different than your NRX's you are use to. The tip is much faster IMO. It's a very thin rod and not meant for heavy lifting. So use it for what it's design for and it will be a gem if you like it's style of casting. Have you thrown one yet? Try it 1st before you buy it. You'll either love it or you wouldn't.


----------



## BayStYat

custom built Stickman T6


custom built Batson Eternity2 6wt (my build)


----------



## sjm1580

sjrobin said:


> I am going to add a 6 wt to the skiff for light wind, big speckled trout, sheepshead, and spooky reds, which means lots of quick second shots. I am pretty much a Loomis fan but would consider others.
> Any one use a GLX classic two piece 6 wt?
> What are your favorite 6 wt rods?


My 6 wt suggestion is actually a 5 wt. I think the Sage xi3 8'-9" (which is really like a 6 wt.) is a great rod. Great casting rod that has some backbone. Currently on closeout:

http://www.kitterytradingpost.com/fishing-marine/fly-fishing-rods-reels/fly-rods/sage-xi3-fly-rod

My thought!


----------



## ifsteve

I use a Xi3 6wt in the salt whenever I am fishing really light. In fact it is also my favorite freshwater trout rod for fishing indicators or streamers. Plenty of backbone to make the casts and fight the fish. Taking it to Argentina next month for a workout on some Rio Barrancoso rainbows.


----------



## CurtisWright

sjm1580 said:


> My 6 wt suggestion is actually a 5 wt. I think the Sage xi3 8'-9" (which is really like a 6 wt.) is a great rod. Great casting rod that has some backbone. Currently on closeout:
> 
> http://www.kitterytradingpost.com/fishing-marine/fly-fishing-rods-reels/fly-rods/sage-xi3-fly-rod
> 
> My thought!


I second this. I have the Xi3 6 Wt and it is smooth and has plenty of backbone. It feels like a 7wt and can throw 7wt line. I usually prefer it to my 8wt XP. The 5 and 6 Xi3 are completely different from the 10-11-12wt Xi3's which are broom sticks.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

sjrobin said:


> I am going to add a 6 wt to the skiff for light wind, big speckled trout, sheepshead, and spooky reds, which means lots of quick second shots. I am pretty much a Loomis fan but would consider others.
> Any one use a GLX classic two piece 6 wt?
> What are your favorite 6 wt rods?


SJ, I'm working on a similar setup at the moment (6 wt for reds) for when I'm casting on calm days back in the small marsh creeks. I haven't chosen a rod yet, but I did pay for a new Nautilus X-series 6/7 and they seem to be a great balance between strength and lightweight. Hopefully they will start shipping late this month.


----------



## Net 30

sjrobin said:


> I am going to add a 6 wt to the skiff for light wind, big speckled trout, sheepshead, and spooky reds, which means lots of quick second shots. I am pretty much a Loomis fan but would consider others.
> Any one use a GLX classic two piece 6 wt?
> What are your favorite 6 wt rods?


For the money it's hard to beat the TFO Mangrove 6 wt. Great little rod for short, fast casts. $279.


----------



## Backwater

ifsteve said:


> Taking it to Argentina next month for a workout on some Rio Barrancoso rainbows.


NOW you made me jealous!!!  Aahhhgggg!

LOL


----------



## crboggs

I've been very curious about the Loomis Shorestalker rods in the 6-7wt range.

They're billed as being a rod for quick casts in the backwaters.

Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Backwater

Steve (sjrobin) Just because I like a classic GLX doesn't mean it would be the rod I recommend up there for you if you only had one and doesn't mean it would be my 1st choice either. It's unique for sure and I guess you have to decide what you really need one for and it's primary use, then choice the best rod for feel and what you need out of it.

I have a favorite that they don't make anymore. But I have to say that a 6wt in general is my very favorite rod to throw. Light saltwater on a nice day with flies designed for it. Calm breeze throwing to smaller fish that will feel more challanging on the lighter rod. She makes an ideal general freshwater rod as well that you don't feel too under gunned for bass but not to over gunned for bluegills. 

For me, finding a 6wt that throws nicely, one that the rod flows well and is not clunky and is not a wet noodle either. I like a saltwater version of a 6wt with the fighting butt and a full wells grip for light action here in Florida, like your 8wt., NOT the freshwater version with no fighting butt and only a halfwells cork grip. So I do prefer a 6wt to have a little backbone just in case.... but not too much to make it stiff and take away from it's elegance. If a 10wt is a "man" to throw, a 6wt is a lady, who you want to swoon, romance and waltz with and only take her out when the weather is good and don't expose her to bullies. Like my gal, she's tough enough to be outdoorsy and wants to go out on the water with me, but too sweet to want to expose her to the rough elements. That's the one rod where if I don't catch a fish at all, I've had a pleasurable time on the water with it regardless. So taking the time to find the right one for you will only add to the enjoyment, once you found the perfect fit. 



Ted Haas


----------



## Shadowcast

I just recently got an Allen Icon II 6 wt. with a fighting butt on it. It is a dream to cast! It casts great with a longer bellied line....Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper.


----------



## MariettaMike

I just bought a 6wt Sage SALT because Airflo only makes the Tropical Ridge Clear line I like so much down to a 6wt.

I'll be moving my Nautilus NV-G 6/7 to the 6wt, and putting my new Redington Behemoth 5/6 on the 5wt Sage SALT I've had for a while.


----------



## sjrobin

Backwater said:


> I love the classic GLX's and a 6wt in that rod is a real sweetheart. Back in the day, it was considered to be one of the fastest rods out there, but fragile. The problem is, it's a completely different than your NRX's you are use to. The tip is much faster IMO. It's a very thin rod and not meant for heavy lifting. So use it for what it's design for and it will be a gem if you like it's style of casting. Have you thrown one yet? Try it 1st before you buy it. You'll either love it or you wouldn't.


Not sure I can find one to try in the Houston area.


----------



## sjrobin

MariettaMike said:


> I just bought a 6wt Sage SALT because Airflo only makes the Tropical Ridge Clear line I like so much down to a 6wt.
> 
> I'll be moving my Nautilus NV-G 6/7 to the 6wt, and putting my new Redington Behemoth 5/6 on the 5wt Sage SALT I've had for a while.


Mike have you had a chance to fish the 6 wt with the Airflo Ridge clear? I was wondering how the Airflo Ridge clear would do on the 6 wt rods. Man that is a large diameter poly flyline.


----------



## sjrobin

I think finding a great 6 wt is going to be fun. The best 6 wt I have casted in salt is a home built Loomis IMX. Superlight but good power. Not in production now. I wonder which one of the modern 6 wts is close to that action.


----------



## sjrobin

Backwater said:


> I love the classic GLX's and a 6wt in that rod is a real sweetheart. Back in the day, it was considered to be one of the fastest rods out there, but fragile. The problem is, it's a completely different than your NRX's you are use to. The tip is much faster IMO. It's a very thin rod and not meant for heavy lifting. So use it for what it's design for and it will be a gem if you like it's style of casting. Have you thrown one yet? Try it 1st before you buy it. You'll either love it or you wouldn't.


Thanks Ted. You are the fly rod whisperer!


----------



## sjrobin

sjm1580 said:


> My 6 wt suggestion is actually a 5 wt. I think the Sage xi3 8'-9" (which is really like a 6 wt.) is a great rod. Great casting rod that has some backbone. Currently on closeout:
> 
> http://www.kitterytradingpost.com/fishing-marine/fly-fishing-rods-reels/fly-rods/sage-xi3-fly-rod
> 
> My thought!


So you load it with 6 wt line? Which line?


----------



## sjrobin

BayStYat said:


> custom built Stickman T6
> 
> 
> custom built Batson Eternity2 6wt (my build)


I respect your rod building skills. I have a friend that builds his own and in fact the best 6 wt I have used is his Loomis home built IMX he bought on closeout 8 years ago. Super light.


----------



## Backwater

sjrobin said:


> I think finding a great 6 wt is going to be fun. The best 6 wt I have casted in salt is a home built Loomis IMX. Superlight but good power. Not in production now. I wonder which one of the modern 6 wts is close to that action.


I have to say that I love the IMX even better than the GLX. Early 90's rod. It was slightly softer than the glx and was more durable. Beautiful casting rod for sure!

Funny how nowadays, there are some really nice rods out there today, even low end rods that compared to some of the better rods we had back in the day. But the IMX was a real gem!


----------



## sjm1580

sjrobin said:


> So you load it with 6 wt line? Which line?


I do, right now I have a 6 wt. SA Mastery Bonefish Line for a trip to T&C. Have it on a Tibor Tailwater, nice match!


----------



## MariettaMike

sjrobin said:


> Mike have you had a chance to fish the 6 wt with the Airflo Ridge clear? I was wondering how the Airflo Ridge clear would do on the 6 wt rods. Man that is a large diameter poly flyline.


Haven't fished with it yet, but I liked it on my 7wt so I'm assuming I'll like it on my 6 wt.


----------



## Backwater

sjm1580 said:


> I do, right now I have a 6 wt. SA Mastery Bonefish Line for a trip to T&C. Have it on a Tibor Tailwater, nice match!


Missed a trip to T&C last year. My wife and I want to go sometime soon and just bounce around the daisy chain there! 

It's a real treat to fish those smaller bones on a nice day with a 6wt. Funny thing is, IMO, standard bonefish flies are the perfect 6wt flies!


----------



## jonrconner

My favorite rod while wading for bones is a 9.5' 6wt, it's just so much more delicate than an eight, I use either a Wulff Bermuda Triangle or a clear Monic.
JC


----------



## sjrobin

MariettaMike said:


> Haven't fished with it yet, but I liked it on my 7wt so I'm assuming I'll like it on my 6 wt.


Thanks Mike.


----------



## coconutgroves

Search eBay for a 6 wt Winston B2-MX with a fighting butt. Come back and thank me later. One of my favorite all time rods. I use it for bass on poppers, carp, reds, and bones when the wind is down. Delicate, light and can chunk some line. Pair it with Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper line.

I know I am broken record on those two brands. I've sold others and stuck with them!

With a 6 weight, you want something that can punch it, but can also have delicate presentation and load at short distances. This is where the Winston excels, imo. Some Sages, Scott and NRX just are too stiff for latter two. But it's all personal preference. You'll try a few before you find the right one. That Mangrove is a good suggestion, btw. Wouldn't hesitate at that price. You won't get the long punch with the wind with that rod, but it does everything else.


----------



## sjrobin

coconutgroves said:


> Search eBay for a 6 wt Winston B2-MX with a fighting butt. Come back and thank me later. One of my favorite all time rods. I use it for bass on poppers, carp, reds, and bones when the wind is down. Delicate, light and can chunk some line. Pair it with Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper line.
> 
> I know I am broken record on those two brands. I've sold others and stuck with them!
> 
> With a 6 weight, you want something that can punch it, but can also have delicate presentation and load at short distances. This is where the Winston excels, imo. Some Sages, Scott and NRX just are too stiff for latter two. But it's all personal preference. You'll try a few before you find the right one. That Mangrove is a good suggestion, btw. Wouldn't hesitate at that price. You won't get the long punch with the wind with that rod, but it does everything else.


Thanks Groves. Best place to try a Winston B2-MX? Or just buy it and say thank you. I assume the 6wt B2 is always in the Beavertail skiff rack. Are the new BIII Plus just as good?


----------



## jsnipes

MariettaMike said:


> Haven't fished with it yet, but I liked it on my 7wt so I'm assuming I'll like it on my 6 wt.


I have the 9wt clear tip one and it's super tangly. I am wondering if I just got a lemon though. Bc rest of my airflo lines are not.


----------



## backcast

steve, I have a Sage 6 wt you can try.
I will look up model when home.
Joe


----------



## sjrobin

backcast said:


> steve, I have a Sage 6 wt you can try.
> I will look up model when home.
> Joe


Thanks Joe.


----------



## backcast

sjrobin said:


> Thanks Joe.


Sage Fli
Joe


----------



## Agm984

Net 30 said:


> For the money it's hard to beat the TFO Mangrove 6 wt. Great little rod for short, fast casts. $279.


Concur, I have the same. Great rod, and inexpensive.


----------



## sjrobin

In the quest for what I consider the best casting 6 wt I tried a new BVK not sure which line( the FTU rep did not know) and it was a very smooth casting rod. Then I cast a new Meridian with the same reel and line and the difference in feel and control was immediate. Just a little breeze in the face. The Meridian could handle short or long strokes and casts equally well and felt a little lighter. FTU Houston also had the 6 wt in the Sage Method and One. I did not try those two after wiggle testing all four. This is my first 6 wt comparison test so no charges on the card. Still searching....


----------



## Backwater

sjrobin said:


> In the quest for what I consider the best casting 6 wt I tried a new BVK not sure which line( the FTU rep did not know) and it was a very smooth casting rod. Then I cast a new Meridian with the same reel and line and the difference in feel and control was immediate. Just a little breeze in the face. The Meridian could handle short or long strokes and casts equally well and felt a little lighter. FTU Houston also had the 6 wt in the Sage Method and One. I did not try those two after wiggle testing all four. This is my first 6 wt comparison test so no charges on the card. Still searching....


Keep us informed. I'm thinking about going on the hunt again for a great 6wt.


----------



## sjrobin

I will keep y'all posted.


----------



## MariettaMike

sjrobin said:


> In the quest for what I consider the best casting 6 wt I tried a new BVK not sure which line( the FTU rep did not know) and it was a very smooth casting rod. Then I cast a new Meridian with the same reel and line and the difference in feel and control was immediate. Just a little breeze in the face. The Meridian could handle short or long strokes and casts equally well and felt a little lighter. FTU Houston also had the 6 wt in the Sage Method and One. I did not try those two after wiggle testing all four. This is my first 6 wt comparison test so no charges on the card. Still searching....


I bought an 8wt Meridian a couple weeks ago and fished with it a little this past weekend. It is a sweet casting rod, but I won't be selling my 8wt Sage ONE any time soon because I actually cast the baitfish pattern I was using better with my ONE than the Meridian, but I have been throwing my ONE for over a year.

I also fished my 6wt Sage SALT for a while with the Airflo Tropical Ridge Clear line. Seeing the loop with that clear line to make casting stroke adjustments is tough. If you can't cast by feel don't buy the clear line. It is also more supple than standard RIO or SA lines which means you have to keep it clean to prevent tangling.

As for that wiggle test I've got one better. Take two rods and hold one in each hand side by side with the rod tips about a foot off the carpet in the fly shop. Let the rod tips drop at the same time and the rod tip that bounces back up the highest is the better rod because that rod is the more efficient at loading and unloading.


----------



## coconutgroves

@sjrobin - I just searched ebay and the BII-MXs have dried up for now. They used to be on there often - my guess is the BIII-SX and now the BIII Plus are the prominent rods. Tradenstuff did have one, though at $550. I'll keep an eye out. I am in TX too so if we ever cross paths, I'll be sure let you test drive! 

I did get a BIII-SX 8 wt and while I like the rod, it is more of a long distance rod compared - it is similar in load to the NRX. I feel the BII-MX loaded better at short distance, but still allowed the punch to 80' without issue.

I have not yet cast the BIII Plus, but my take is they tweaked the formula on the BIII-SX - it just wasn't out that long and these are the Winston flagship salt water rods.


----------



## sjrobin

Yeah Groves I have started searching ebay. Let me know if you see the BII.


----------



## sjrobin

Nice rod test idea Mike. I should have cast the Sage 6 wts yesterday. There is another shop here in Houston, Bayou City Anglers, that will have all of the Sage 6 wts with different line choices. If it stops raining I will cast them all today. I am still fascinated by the two piece GLX classic. The manager at FTU said the best chance to cast one may be at one of the fishing expos with Shimano/Loomis reps present.


----------



## sjrobin

Thanks for the Ridge Airflo clear tip fishing report Mike. I think you will have to have a lot of faith in your casting with that line. Especially with a small natural fly you can barely see at twenty feet, much less sixty feet. I have it in 8 wt but have not fished it yet.


----------



## Backwater

Ok guys and gals, I thought I'd throw this one out there for anyone looking for a deal on a great little 6wt outfit. These Helios 2 rods throw great and the Mirage reels is a good reel too. Retail, it's hard to swallow the price. But at this price this guy is selling the combo, it's a great deal. The 6wt in this rod is a little sweetheart. Maybe he's motivated?

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/orvis-6wt-combo.37120/


----------



## sjrobin

The search continues.... Dylan at Bayou City Anglers Houston, put together four 6 wts for me to try today in between buildings with wind gusting to 30 mph. Tested with RIO Grande trout line a full size heavier than standard according to Rio. I did not want to ask them to break out some saltwater redfish line to pound on the asphalt. I liked the line on the rods I tried. All of these rods were excellent and would work for me. The Sage One (3 oz.)(2.7 W/O the fighting butt) was the lightest. The Hardy Zephrus was a close second, followed by a T&T Solar and Winston BIII plus. The feel was best with the Sage and Hardy. The T&T and Winston were both very good but felt a little heavier. I think the strong wind was good for testing. Could keep it low into the wind with all of them. Out of this high end line up the Sage One gets the nod. At this point it is the Sage One vs Scott Meridian vs Loomis 6 wts. I need to cast the two piece classic and any others you guys suggest.
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGsCn7GAiHXy


----------



## Vertigo

Please pardon my skepticism, but given the marginal differences between the top quality rods, I'd say that it's meaningless to test them in other than the conditions where they'll be used and with the line that will be used. Casting yarn over grass or asphalt with a mismatched line is not going to be the same as casting over water from a boat or wading and using the desired line with a real fly. You probably know this already, but I just had to say it.


----------



## Backwater

Vertigo said:


> Please pardon my skepticism, but given the marginal differences between the top quality rods, I'd say that it's meaningless to test them in other than the conditions where they'll be used and with the line that will be used. Casting yarn over grass or asphalt with a mismatched line is not going to be the same as casting over water from a boat or wading and using the desired line with a real fly. You probably know this already, but I just had to say it.



I agree with you vertigo to a certain extent because you wouldn't know with the end results on water. However, when comparing rods side by side on a lawn, once you get the line up in the air, it's not hard to compare rod behaviors with each other by an experience caster like Steve.

Steve, I would settle on the reel you want and get a line you want ( like that Airflo or Rio Redfish, etc). Then use that reel and line to test the rods out. I'd also stretch and dress the line before you start your demos. That would be a truer testing platform to work off of. Also take a stripping basket with you (in this case, a clothes hamper would work). Then you would be taking reel weights and line behaviors out of the equation.

I loath casting on asphalt or concrete. I have no idea why a shop would locate to such a place. Like the movie Field of Dreams the saying _"If you build it, they would come..."_ would apply with fly fishermen. Heck, at least a field for Pete's sake. But a field with a pond and even a dock on the pond would be ideal. But I guess they are more concern with location, location, location.... Anyways, I guess if you have to, then I'd go home and really wash that line good with a light dishwashing liquid in some warm water, rinse really good, then re-dress the line. Sorry I got off base there.

Funny thing about all this process is, it's one of the fun parts about fly fishing is finding the perfect rod. Sort of like Harry Potter finding his perfect wand. _"Let the wand (or in this case, rod) choose you!"_ 



Sorry, I have kids.... Lol

Ted


----------



## jonrconner

When choosing a rod, I like to start with the line I want and make choice based on what throws _that_ line the best, rather some random line that happens to be available. I've gone to FF shows with two or three reels in my backpack so I could try stuff out with my line.
JC


----------



## Backwater

jonrconner said:


> When choosing a rod, I like to start with the line I want and make choice based on what throws _that_ line the best, rather some random line that happens to be available. I've gone to FF shows with two or three reels in my backpack so I could try stuff out with my line.
> JC


Good point Jon.

Steve, any good ff shows coming up in the great state of Texas??? You know how you guys do everything in a BIG way! Ha!


----------



## sjrobin

Vertigo said:


> Please pardon my skepticism, but given the marginal differences between the top quality rods, I'd say that it's meaningless to test them in other than the conditions where they'll be used and with the line that will be used. Casting yarn over grass or asphalt with a mismatched line is not going to be the same as casting over water from a boat or wading and using the desired line with a real fly. You probably know this already, but I just had to say it.


Even a city as large as Houston can barely sustain a retail fly shop, much less a good place to cast a rod at the location. The Rio Grande 6 wt fly line was new and is designed for the rods I tried. The strong wind is perfect for determining feel in a fly rod, especially casting at a target like a leaf. Good idea on bringing my reel and red fish line to try the rods. My reel is not here yet but I guess I could load a Ross with a redfish line and rash it. The Sage One felt lighter and had that magic quality I am looking for. I will try to get someone from the shop to bring the rods on a half day local skiff trip. I am not in a hurry.


----------



## sjrobin

Yes we have a Houston fishing show in mid March. The major reps will be there. Will be my best chance to cast the classic GLX.


----------



## sjrobin

Something I should add on the last tryout of high end rods at Bayou City Anglers. I had a negative bias towards the Sage One rod before the test due to my experience with a 8 wt version, but the little 6 wt surprised me.


----------



## jamie

i have a 6 one and salt in houston if you want to try them out.


----------



## sjrobin

jamie said:


> i have a 6 one and salt in houston if you want to try them out.


Alright thanks.


----------



## sjrobin

Jamie which one of those two do you use the most? Also do you wade or fish from skiffs?


----------



## jamie

As to your question which to I use more - in the salt I tend to grab the salt. It's beefier than the one with more back bone. I currently have it rigged with he rio redfish line. That being said the one is a better long distance machine. I really tend to use the one primarily in fresh water and the salt in the gulf. When I need longer reach than the 6 salt I'm usually tossing a 7wt method which is my absolute favorite for the Galveston sized reds. 

Almost all my fishing in Galveston bay is from a skiff.


----------



## Fish_specialist

sjrobin said:


> Yes we have a Houston fishing show in mid March. The major reps will be there. Will be my best chance to cast the classic GLX.



I'll be at the Houston show in March. Stop by the DOA Lures booth and say Hi- it's cool to put faces to names on here! Sorry for the derail!


----------



## sjrobin

Ok guys after trying out BVK, Winston, T&T, Sage One, Salt, Method, Loomis GLX, and Scott Meridian I decided to buy the Meridian and Sage One 6 wts. These will be the lightest rods I own and are different enough to cover a wide range of conditions in salt or fresh. The light weight of the One got my attention. The easy power of the Meridian I think was the best of the lot. I also bought a GLX 6 wt two piece 10' off ebay for a good price. I caught a few bass on the long GLX wading and my wife caught her first fish on fly with the ten foot 6 wt. Rio redfish line will be the main and Rio bonefish for calmer conditions. In the wind with red fish flies the two lines are not the same. the wind carries the bone fish line away. The Method I casted was in a 7 wt and it was very good in the wind. Much thanks to forum members for the rod try out offers and on the water try outs.


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders

sjrobin said:


> I am going to add a 6 wt to the skiff for light wind, big speckled trout, sheepshead, and spooky reds, which means lots of quick second shots. I am pretty much a Loomis fan but would consider others.
> Any one use a GLX classic two piece 6 wt?
> What are your favorite 6 wt rods?


I love my Clutch Archipelago 5wt for the same purpose, and my original Clutch TSX 6wt.


----------

